# Audyssey MultEQ - Sub equalization required?



## nht1259 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a Denon AVR-3310 with Audyssey MultEQ. After reading owner's guide and going onto the Denon and Audyssey websites, and I a still confused on whether or what equalization MultEQ does on the LFE channel.

So my question is this - if my receiver has MultEQ, do I need to do my own equalization on the subwoofer output?


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

nht1259 said:


> I have a Denon AVR-3310 with Audyssey MultEQ. After reading owner's guide and going onto the Denon and Audyssey websites, and I a still confused on whether or what equalization MultEQ does on the LFE channel.
> 
> So my question is this - if my receiver has MultEQ, do I need to do my own equalization on the subwoofer output?


Audyssey xt will do it.


----------



## nht1259 (Nov 24, 2010)

Mine has MultEQ. No XT in the naming anywhere. Does this mean that the sub is not equalized?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

MultiEQ still eq's the subs. See here:

http://www.audyssey.com/audio-technology/multeq


----------



## nht1259 (Nov 24, 2010)

Moonfly said:


> MultiEQ still eq's the subs. See here:
> 
> http://www.audyssey.com/audio-technology/multeq


So, would this mean that a Velodyne SMS-1 or BFD/REW would be a waste of time and money?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

nht1259 said:


> So, would this mean that a Velodyne SMS-1 or BFD/REW would be a waste of time and money?


Depends what you want to do. Both those alternatives offer manual manipulation while Audyssey does not. Audyssey is all fire and forget though, so if thats what your after your set with what you have.


----------



## nht1259 (Nov 24, 2010)

Moonfly said:


> Depends what you want to do. Both those alternatives offer manual manipulation while Audyssey does not. Audyssey is all fire and forget though, so if thats what your after your set with what you have.


The nerd in me wants graphs and ability to tweak and tune until my wife gets mad at me!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

An SPL meter, REW, some reading on house curves, and a BFD should do you nicely then


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

nht1259 said:


> So, would this mean that a Velodyne SMS-1 or BFD/REW would be a waste of time and money?


With xt 32a waste. With multieq can use the a pre sub equal to help smooth out peaks at the MLP and then audyssey. It may or may not sound better.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

jmschnur said:


> With xt 32a waste. With xt one can do the a pre sub equal to help smooth out peaks at the MLP and then audyssey. It may or may not sound better.


See . . . . . . . . 




nht1259 said:


> Mine has MultEQ. No XT in the naming anywhere. Does this mean that the sub is not equalized?


I would say some manual tweaking, if done right, could be rather beneficial. That said, even MultiEQ alone is decent for the subs, XT adds better eq and integration of the speakers, and XT32 improves the filter resolution across the board.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I personally love the sms-1 because of the "tweek ability" and the volume control (almost every movie needs the subs turned up or down because of how it was recorded). I run my subs crossed over lower than most so I can turn em up. Its an easier decision for me because I am using 2 ep2500's and putting subs in the front and back of the room, so I need phase controls ect. I also am using xt32. Just my 2 cents. rich


----------



## Dwightlf (Feb 9, 2012)

nht1259 said:


> So, would this mean that a Velodyne SMS-1 or BFD/REW would be a waste of time and money?


I think extra control of your EQ is always a good thing. I use an Audyssey based EQ by SV sound. It works very well for flat response but adds a LF filter based on actual role off measurements. You can "fool" the LF filter with some EQ. It also allows you to boost up from flat for recordings or taste.

Shake on!:T


----------

